# HR10-250 hard drive size?



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

What is the standard hard drive type and size in the HR10-250? PATA 160GB?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

250gb Ide/pata


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> 250gb Ide/pata


Thanks much!


----------

